

CS grad students: their talk will drift to automatic weapons - chalst
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/shivers/autoweapons.html

======
chalst
wingo's contribution here, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962959>,
reminded me of this old favourite:

Shivers, Acknowledgements to _Scsh Reference Manual_ ,
<http://www.scsh.net/docu/html/man.html>

